# Baltika



## Bob S

The BALTIKA (40/7494) photographed sailing from Tilbury Landing Stage on the River Thames in the late 60’s. She was operated by the Baltic Shipping Company of the USSR. Built by Nederlandsche Scheeps as the VYACHESLAV MOLOTOV, she was used as a troopship during WW2 until laid up in Leningrad in 1941 after hitting a mine in the Gulf of Finland. She was renamed BALTIKA in 1957 and scrapped in Pakistan in 1987.
I took my first cruise on her in 1971 cruising from Tilbury to Baltic ports, compared with today’s cruise ships, she was extremely basic. When I get the chance, I will add a few interior shots, just to reminisce.


----------



## Bob S

*September 1971 cruise*

Found them, better late than never.

The *BALTIKA* moor at Copenhagen during September 1971.

more to come..


----------



## Bob S

Approaching Leningrad (now St Petersburg) and at sea in the Baltic.

more to come..


----------



## Bob S

Inside cabin 37, just look at the décor!


----------



## tanker

This is a my piece of artwork of BALTIKA.(design of 1968.)
Gp


----------



## flyer682

As you say Bob, very basic!!
Tanker - another great piece of work!


----------



## tanker

Many thanks my friends!!!!!(passion of merchant ships is a great thing)!!!
GP


----------



## HJacobs

*Baltika question?*



Bob S said:


> Inside cabin 37, just look at the décor!


Hi Bob, do you know if they sold souvenirs from the ship? I have a small cigarette? box which has a hand painter picture of the Baltika on to top of it and which says (in Russian) "Made in CCCP" on the bottom. I was tryng to date the box, which I think was found in a charity shop. Any ideas?? Thanks


----------



## Bob S

HJacobs said:


> Hi Bob, do you know if they sold souvenirs from the ship? I have a small cigarette? box which has a hand painter picture of the Baltika on to top of it and which says (in Russian) "Made in CCCP" on the bottom. I was tryng to date the box, which I think was found in a charity shop. Any ideas?? Thanks


Yes, they did have a souvenir shop, I bought a set of 35mm slides. Can't remember what else they had, almost 50 years ago


----------



## Stephen J. Card

VODKA ON THE ROCKS - Bermuda September 1973



ST. GEORGE'S, Bermuda, Sept, 5—Crew members were examining their Soviet passenger ship today for possible damage incurred while the liner was lodged on an offshore reef for four days here.

Two Soviet freighters pulled the 8,000‐ton ship, the Baltika, free of the reef yesterday after its 350 passengers had been removed and a United States Navy barge removed 900 tons of fuel. The ship, bound for Leningrad from Havana, ran aground ten miles off the north shore here when the captain was attempting to give his passengers, most of them Cubans, a close view of Bermuda.

The passengers were remaining on hoard tonight, and officials said the Baltika was set to leave the harbor here early tomorrow for deeper water, where Soviet divers will be used to examine the hull for damage.

The liner will sail immediately for Leningrad if the divers do not find any damage, harbor officials said today.


----------



## Dickyboy

Interesting little history. Russian/Baltic Shipping get little mention on here, mores the pity.


----------

